# Al Shabab in decline



## CQB (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm keeping an open mind on this one. 

The picture they paint — in their accounts, and in their mere presence at a halfway house off the battlefield — is one of the Shabab in decline, without a charismatic leader, its ranks thinning, a once powerful organization now partly defanged, though still dangerous.


http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/11/0...-fighters-leave-terror-group-behind.html?_r=0


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2014)

Time will tell, but I doubt they're finished quite yet.


----------



## CQB (Nov 6, 2014)

The headline in retrospect was a grabber & I'm of the same opinion. Some pimply face cunt who wants to go and rip the clit off the first virgin he finds & settle down to farming dirt isn't really a revolution.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 6, 2014)

If you learn to make a living with an AK and a steady supply of kaat, and you're heavily indoctrinated into the Jihadist "lifestyle,"  how likely are you to follow Bashir into a career in dirt farming? We've seen Guantanamo parolees go right back to the Jihad...and if it's a change of scenery and some charismatic leadership you want, there are a number of job opportunities with AQ offshoots, affiliates and sub-units in the region that at least offer the prospect of action.



http://web.stanford.edu/group/mappingmilitants/cgi-bin/maps/view/alqaeda


----------

